# oh140/160 valve spring removal



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

Evening all,
I have both a oh160 ("practice engine") and oh140 (tractor engine). That im going to be overhalling. the oh160 is from a parts tractor and im pulling it apart to have a good idea of what im in for (hoping it will even run better and not burn oil after im done :thumbsup: ). Issue is i cant seem to figure out how to get the valve spring retainers out. i have the special Tecumseh tool and the pistion is at TDC, but the vavle is pushed open and the stem never pushes up out of the cap so i can take off the retainers. Is there some trick that is not mentioned in the manual?

Both engines have about 60-70psi, hoping to get alot more by reseating the vavles and putting in new rings.

thanks in advance


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Not to seem like a total dummy, but what engines are you working on, some Id numbers for the engines would really help. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*oops*

They are both Tecumseh, over head valve cast iron. I dont have the numbers off the oh160 since it was missing most of the tins, but the oh140 is model oh140-160027d


Thanks


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a link to the repair manual, maybe it will help you. 

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehcastironmanual.pdf


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning.Here is a link to the OHV Tecumseh Cast Iron engine manual if you don't already have it.Hope this helps.
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehcastironmanual.pdf

I guess Duffer is a faster typer!


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

USMCGrunt- you must be slow typer, I have MS and the 2 fingers I use to type aren't as fast as they used to be,


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

duffer,you cheated,I only use one finger to type,so you are twice as fast as me.I had a family member with MS and I still pray for a cure.I wish you well and God Bless.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

USMCGRUNT- actually just got a call today from VA and they have just approved me for service connected disability for 80% (14 yrs in the A/F) and are giving me a grant for about 18,000 for vehicle with hand controls, now just waiting on the back pay check, claim has been in and bouncing around for almost 2 years now so it should be a good christmas at our house this year. Have to look around and see what kind of new toy I want buy myself now.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

duffer,that's GREAT news,you earned and deserve the settlement.Choose the new toy carefully,it will eventually break and have to be repaired.:freak:Thank you for your time serving our country,it is appreciated!


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you both for the replies and link. I do however already have the manual (and the special tool it mentions). i'm wondering if there is any other tricks. When i use the tool, the spring bottoms out and the stem still doesnt lift out of th cap so i can pull the retainers out.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you push up on the valve face even possibly tap it with a screw driver handle to pop it up, it may just be hung up from years of gunk, also try spraying the keeper area with carb or brake cleaner which my loose it up.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

Ill try spraying it with some cleaner and tap on the stem a few times. I hadnt thought about cleaner since it actually looked very clean inside.

Unfortunetely i wouldnt be able to push up on the face since it is OHV and you can pull the head till the vavles are out. Kind of a catch 22.

thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Help me out I may be having a brain fart but why do you have to remove the valves to get the head off or why can't you remove the head with the valves in, I can't think of any reason for that.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

The vavles have to be removed so you can pull the rocker box off. There is a head bolt under it. I sprayed them with some deep creep so we shall if the pop off later.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

ok makes sense, now that I think about Idon't think I have ever done valve work on one of them.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

Well i gave in and grabbed the stem (up by the face) with a pair of pliers and then pushed down on the plate. It finally popped free (and i didnt even damage the stem in the drocess). May not matter though as it looks like some one dropped a screw in the spark plug hole. Piston and head are marked up pretty bad. Im amazed the thing ran. 

I'm still going to clean it up and see what i can do with it (for little to no investment).


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Take a socket just slightly smaller then the valve spring cap and place it on the valve spring cap. Tap it with a hammer, this will usually knock the spring cap loose from the retainers. Then use the valve spring tool to compress the spring. The keepers should now be loose from the spring cap, this has always worked for me.

Best of luck....:thumbsup:


----------

